# Bare Minerals Vs. Sheer Cover:  I Use Sheer Cover, but how does it compare ti B.E. ?



## Babylard (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm surprised that I could not find a thread like this (unless there are please point me there!).  I've been a Sheer Cover user for a few months now.  I like it a lot, because it does not clog my pores and angers my skin like most foundations do.  I cannot wear liquids and that sort.  

*If anyone has tried both, how does Bare Minerals compare to Sheer Cover?*

I can share with you my experience with Sheer Cover, but I have not tried B.E. myself.  I'm thinking of trying it in the near future though.

I have Asian medium skin, and Sheer Cover in Medium works very well for me.  The intro kit includes 2 shades: one beige-based tone and one yellow-based tone which is absolutely perfect for me.  I really love the cream concealer as well (light works best for me).  It really helps hiding my acne scars.  I never had break out problems with Sheer Cover and I have no problems with Bismuth Oxychloride.

I found quite a downside with Sheer Cover.  The intro kit does not include everything that it should.  I had to order a separate finishing powder and the Base Perfector (primer).  By adding these 2 items into my foundation application, the results were much, much better!  I did not have cakey problems anymore and my make up seemed to last longer.  I live in Winnipeg and I walk in ice and snow that melts into water on my face.  When I got home, my make up was still intact!  

I also noticed an improvement in my skin.  My blackheads are fading and I don't get super oil T-zone anymore.  The redness on my cheeks have also improved and my skin feels tighter.  I haven't been using any other skincare than my usual except that I added the Asparin+honey mask 3 times a week and I use the Sheer Cover toner, so I can't really say what is exactly helping my skin... maybe a combinating of everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know some people may have problems with the undereye clumping and setting into fine lines when they apply the concealer.  I believe you are suppose to use some of the Base Perfector and it will dry instantly.  Then you dab the concealer on, never smear/wipe.  I find that I get best results of I let the concealer dry a little bit before applying the foundation.  The duo concealer is kinda funny, because the darker half of the concealer is soo yellow and soo dark.  It doesn't even work for me who is medium.  It will definitely not work-out for fair-skinned people, so I wonder why they even include it in the light skin kit.  I use it anyways, because I find it that when I buff the powder on, it looks the same as the light concealer.

Another downside are the cheap brushes!  The hairs of my brush keep falling off, but I don't know what other brushes will work best with the mineral application and provide maximum coverage.  The travel brush is also so stupid.  You are better off buying a quality retractible/brush with cap for on the go touch ups.

I also find the prices to be ridiculously more expensive, if you don't purchase the items in the "create-a-kit" program.  That is, you need to order at least 4 items to get the best deals.  The Base Perfector is so damn small... 15mL (0.5 fl. oz.) for $15 in the create a kit program.  Although the full-sized powders are freaken huge!  4 grams of finishing powder is going to last me a lifetime!  I still <3 these items very much.  I feel the finishing powder doubles as a blotting powder.  Why doesn't Sheer Cover include these items in their starter kits?  I have no idea.  I'm pretty sure this is a reason why people give Sheer Cover the cold shoulder.

As for my pores, the Base Perfector helps me a lot.  If I don't use it, you can see my pores a lot!  I got big ones from pre-teen to teen acne back in the day.

Key-point:
Sheer Cover needs to include their finishing powder and Base Perfector in their intro kits.  They make a huge difference in my opinion!

So this is my input on Sheer Cover.  Sorry for writting an essay, but there are things that I really wanted to point out.  Please share your comments about Sheer Cover and Bare Minerals.

Thanks for reading!
<3 Anna


----------



## elib067 (Dec 29, 2007)

I would also love to hear other peoples response to this thread but here goes mine.

The first mineral makeup i had was  sheer cover which i stole from my mom. we ordered the light kit and i absolutely love it. i have light to medium skin and i think that since it comes with two foundations it is perfect. i have combination skin with either semi-oily areas, not too bad, or realllllyyyy dry areas and my only problem is some redness on some days. well the coverage is absolutely perfect! the finish isn't completely matte but it lets your natural skin shine through, without literal shine or any sparklies. also sheer cover is easy to apply and in my opinion i have never put too much on, it doesn't get cakey, just perfect buildable coverage. as the day wears on the makeup actually looks better and more melted into your skin, in my opinion. lets just say i love this stuff.

knowing me, a makeup addict, i had to try the much raved about bare minerals. i did not buy the kit but rather went to sephora and purchased a large foundation and the face brush, i think the foundation was medium but don't quote me on that. well at first i loved it but you have to work to get the coverage right. it is very easy to apply too much and to have it all a cakey mess, and not to mention i have halogen lights which distort the color of my makup application. well i went on vacation and took bunches of pictures and then i noticed something, i looked like i put dirty flour on my face. the color that you see on your face looks completely different than it does in natural light. lets just say i threw that crap away immediately. also when i was using bare minerals i noticed there is a definite sparkle to the product and my face looked like i applied a highlight to it, EVERYWHERE, and since i am not in 5th grade it is definitely not ok. also over the day my face was getting extremely oily looking and i do have some oilyness in the t-zone but the was rediculous. the brushes are crap also, they get really pokey even if you wash them with brush cleaner.

so overall i LOVE my sheer cover. i will say the brushes are not my favorite but that is easily fixable. also the price you pay, i think 30 bucks each month when you get a supply every 3, is rediculous, but don't worry there is hope. i buy my sheer cover from bed, bath, and beyond or linens-n-things. the price is like 40 dollars (i think) but the kit i just bought in light included 3 foundations a finishing powder, the travel brush, application brush, and concealer. the foundation jars are the same size as the introductory kit but with 3 foundations for a fraction of the price it is absolutely perfect.

my advice is stick with sheer cover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love this stuff.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah uhhhhhhhhhh... i tried everyday minerals.. and i like it better... i get much better coverage... so.. BYE BYE SHEER COVER.. lol


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to like sheer cover when it first came out. It was the first mineral makeup I ever tried. Once it ran out, I was introduced to other mm companies. Since then I've used Sheer Cover again (in fact it's upstairs lol) I was surprised I liked it so much to begin with.

IMHO Sheer Cover is crap. Compared to BE, it's more matte and i think a little more sheer, though I'm not a huge fan of BE either cuz of the shine factor. I'd have to say I much much prefer BE if I had to pick.

To me, Sheer Cover is chalky and if you have a slight dry patch, it'll cake there. Also it made my face itch like a mofo (the bismuth?). If you like sheer cover than I really think you should continue to explore other mineral makeup companies because there are a lot of great ones at a way cheaper price (like Everyday Minerals)!


----------



## sumi (Jan 23, 2010)

hey !!! First of all it is quite interesting in reading the reponses towards the "The Sheer Cover".

I have ordered one few days back only but not received it yet..:-(...But i was really confused after ordering the product that whether i have done right or not....i have heard mixed reponses towards the product ..somebody has liked MAC products far much better than Sheer cover...

Wanted to ask if i should go for MAC products as i am having a birth mark on my face n wanted a product which can help me in hiding it....
I have used VICHY products like the foundation & all but its of no use ....

It would be a great help if somebody can suggest...

Thankssssss

*If anyone has tried both, how does Bare Minerals compare to Sheer Cover?*

I can share with you my experience with Sheer Cover, but I have not tried B.E. myself. I'm thinking of trying it in the near future though.

I have Asian medium skin, and Sheer Cover in Medium works very well for me. The intro kit includes 2 shades: one beige-based tone and one yellow-based tone which is absolutely perfect for me. I really love the cream concealer as well (light works best for me). It really helps hiding my acne scars. I never had break out problems with Sheer Cover and I have no problems with Bismuth Oxychloride.

I found quite a downside with Sheer Cover. The intro kit does not include everything that it should. I had to order a separate finishing powder and the Base Perfector (primer). By adding these 2 items into my foundation application, the results were much, much better! I did not have cakey problems anymore and my make up seemed to last longer. I live in Winnipeg and I walk in ice and snow that melts into water on my face. When I got home, my make up was still intact! 

I also noticed an improvement in my skin. My blackheads are fading and I don't get super oil T-zone anymore. The redness on my cheeks have also improved and my skin feels tighter. I haven't been using any other skincare than my usual except that I added the Asparin+honey mask 3 times a week and I use the Sheer Cover toner, so I can't really say what is exactly helping my skin... maybe a combinating of everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know some people may have problems with the undereye clumping and setting into fine lines when they apply the concealer. I believe you are suppose to use some of the Base Perfector and it will dry instantly. Then you dab the concealer on, never smear/wipe. I find that I get best results of I let the concealer dry a little bit before applying the foundation. The duo concealer is kinda funny, because the darker half of the concealer is soo yellow and soo dark. It doesn't even work for me who is medium. It will definitely not work-out for fair-skinned people, so I wonder why they even include it in the light skin kit. I use it anyways, because I find it that when I buff the powder on, it looks the same as the light concealer.

Another downside are the cheap brushes! The hairs of my brush keep falling off, but I don't know what other brushes will work best with the mineral application and provide maximum coverage. The travel brush is also so stupid. You are better off buying a quality retractible/brush with cap for on the go touch ups.

I also find the prices to be ridiculously more expensive, if you don't purchase the items in the "create-a-kit" program. That is, you need to order at least 4 items to get the best deals. The Base Perfector is so damn small... 15mL (0.5 fl. oz.) for $15 in the create a kit program. Although the full-sized powders are freaken huge! 4 grams of finishing powder is going to last me a lifetime! I still <3 these items very much. I feel the finishing powder doubles as a blotting powder. Why doesn't Sheer Cover include these items in their starter kits? I have no idea. I'm pretty sure this is a reason why people give Sheer Cover the cold shoulder.

As for my pores, the Base Perfector helps me a lot. If I don't use it, you can see my pores a lot! I got big ones from pre-teen to teen acne back in the day.

Key-point:
Sheer Cover needs to include their finishing powder and Base Perfector in their intro kits. They make a huge difference in my opinion!

So this is my input on Sheer Cover. Sorry for writting an essay, but there are things that I really wanted to point out. Please share your comments about Sheer Cover and Bare Minerals.

Thanks for reading!
<3 Anna[/quote]


----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)

I've used both. I was a BE user for 5 years until, all of a sudden, the palest shade changed on me. I tried calling customer service about this, e-mailing them, writing to them and NEVER received a response. So, their customer service sucks and I decided to drop them. I never liked it that much anyway. The coverage is great, but I always had that weird "glow" that I had to set with loose powder. It didn't break my heart to move on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried Sheer cover right after that and returned it within a week. The coverage was so sheer compared to BE and the lightest shade was way too dark. I remember that it was also quite pricey for what I received. 

IMO, there are WAY better minerals out there, but everyone is different. I have a lot more to cover than the average girl, so sheer cover might be someone else's HG. =)


----------



## Ally Nicole (Mar 4, 2013)

I started using BE about 3 years ago and I've loved it ever since!!! I stopped using it for about a year just because it's more expensive than I'd like to spend on makeup as a college student. 

  	I used to have bad acne and the concealers work wonders on red marks and scars!!!  I've also noticed that it makes my pores and 'ice-pick scars' look smaller than my liquid foundation I used to use.  I have very pale skin and the lightest foundation works well.  Sometimes makeup looks too orange on me, but BE matches well!  I also like the bronzer they give you in the starter kit.  It's nice to have something to use in the summer to add a little glow.  The mineral veil gives me an even coverage, and I bought a tinted one to help smooth over any mismatch-colored spots.

  	Basically I love BE! My pores clog really easily, but BE is the only makeup I've ever worn that doesn't make me breakout!


----------

